# Black and Decker Router- Poof! Smoke-



## TJ_in_IL (Aug 24, 2009)

So, I was using my newer Black and Decker 2HP variable speed router yesterday, for the 6 or 7th time since I got it a few years back.... running fine, and then, while it was running (not cutting), the speed changed (went up), it grunted, then POOF! mushroom cloud of smoke, and orange and blue glow from the top of the router! :furious: I quickly unplugged it, and threw it outside. How disappointing. 
I then went back to using my trusty Craftsman 1HP to finish the job.
It kinda sucks because that unit had such a great feel to it.
Guess I'll have to start looking for a new one....

TJ


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

TJ,
Sorry for your loss
It's always sad when a favorite tool passes away
.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sad to hear of your loss------------------


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

TJ_in_IL said:


> for the 6 or 7th time
> 
> while it was running (not cutting), the speed changed (went up), it grunted, then POOF! mushroom cloud of smoke, and orange and blue glow from the top of the router!


This kinda' sounds like infant mortality
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bathtub_curve

It might have been the brushes, if it has brushes. They're easy to replace.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Yea, the Electric company tells us the tools run on Electricity, but we know better... they run on smoke.
Once you let the smoke out of them, they quit working...

:lol:


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing: what he said..poof


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

tpolk said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing: what he said..poof


TJ should get an award for Best word
.


----------



## TJ_in_IL (Aug 24, 2009)

Well, I opened it up and looked at the brushes, they show good. Ran the unit with the cover off, and it looks like the control noard is shot. Any time I run it, the lights dim, and the jumpers on the board glow a nice red. Repair part costs about $65. Will have to think about it for a while....

Thanks for the condolences.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Many B&D "Firestorm" branded tools had "spontaneous combustion" issues a few years ago (shortly after the line was launched), and that resulted in a massive recall

I'd check with B&D on any recall/safety notices/issues on your model
Or maybe even the Gov't recall list (I forget the addy, sorry)

We had a bit of fun at the time with "Firestorm's New Slogan" bits
The Winner:
"Firestorm; It Does What It Says On The Label"

Also Interesting:
The Firestorm brand itself now seems to be re-labeled "Smart Select"


----------

